# Not a veggie, but need help



## duckybud (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you cook white rice so it isn't under done or so sticky you eat clumps.  I have been following the directions on bag but no luck yet.  I know there is a way, but can't figure it out.  Please help me, wife wants salmon filets and rice for supper.

Thanks for all help

Bud


----------



## Dutch (Jun 3, 2011)

Bud, I take it that your not talking about the 'Minute Rice' but the regular white rice? Here is how I cook it:

1/3 cup rice=one serving.  Rice to Liquid ratio is 1:2

Measure out the amount of rice you want to cook. Pour rice into a pot large enough to hold the rice and liquid and still have plenty of room for the rice to expand
Double the measurement of rice used and use that measurement for the amount of liquid you use. Some folks will use water, but for something different, I'll use a low sodium chicken, beef or vegetable broth. Add liquid to the rice in the pot
Bring rice and liquid to a rapid boil; boil for 1 minute and then reduce heat to a simmer and place the lid on the pot
Cook for 15 minutes. When the rice is done there should be small vent holes in the cooked rice.  Fluff rice with a fork and serve
Enjoy!


----------



## duckybud (Jun 5, 2011)

Dutch,

Thanks for your help, this is basically the same thing the bags use as directions.  I followed yours and the rice was better, but still sticky.  I read somewhere about rinsing the rice before putting it in the water, but I lost the instructions, you ever hear of this.

Thanks again

Bud


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 5, 2011)

Yea, Bud, rinsing is a good idea to hekp remove surface starch. Also, depending on conditions and the amount you want to cook (smaller amounts), you may want to try soaking the rice for an hour or 2 in cold water, then strain and start with fresh pre-measured water. Cooking rice is somewhat of an art, and methods may vary depending on elevation above sea-level.

I use a bit different cooking method with a ceramic stove-top. Instead of simmering, I bring it to a rapid boil, cover and turn off the burner. Let it stand untouched for at least 30 mintes before fluffing. It will look as Dutch described, but the stickiness should disappear. This works very well for larger quantities of 3+ cups of rice...never tried it with small amounts of 1 cup or less. Basically the residual heat of the burner, the pot, and it's contents will slowly steam the rice to finish the cooking. By the time the water has absorbed into the rice, it should be tender. If boiling, then simmering creates a sticky rice, it's cooking too fast and breaking down the surface rice kernal starches too much.

Eric


----------



## nwdave (Jun 5, 2011)

Eric knows how to do it.  He taught me and now I can make a decent bowl of rice.  One question though, what type of rice are you using.  I use Basmati and found out that one of it's characteristics as a finished product is to be sticky (go figure).


----------



## eman (Jun 5, 2011)

I can cook rice for 2 or 200 but it's so much easier to go to wally word and buy a rice cooker. comes out the exact same every time


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

We do it just a little differently.   We use the same ratio at Dutch 1:2 

We bring the liquid to a boil then toss in the rice, cover and reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook for 15-18 minutes and it has never been sticky. 

As a change up on plain rice, we often add dry soup mix at the same time we add the rice. 

Good luck


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2011)

Keep experimenting and you will find what you and your family will like.

Some of the folks in Europe like their rice al dente.  (Read crunchy for me when that is applied to rice)

I can pass on that, but you will get the hang of it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't make rice at home, but, while cook on the seiner in AK, I used a rice cooker. It made great rice. To make it exceptional, I sauted onions, garlic, celery,carrots etc in butter. All was chopped really fine. As soon as the rice was done, pour in the butter/veggie mix and stir. The butter kept everything from sticking together and , well, garlic and onions make everything better.

Using broth, soup mix, rib rub, whatever in the cooking liquid is mandatory. Salt is also a necessity to flavor the kernels.


----------



## meateater (Jun 5, 2011)

I do the 2:1 method 2 parts liquid to 1 part rice. I bring the liquid to a boil and add the washed rice and give a quick stir, wait about 30 seconds another quick stir and drop the heat to a simmer and put a lid on it and check in 15 minutes Don't stir again or you will start making Risotto. Just check every 5 minutes until it looks like rice, pull from the heat and let sit for a few minutes with the lid off.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2011)

A lot depends on the rice you buy and use. Do a Google search for rice and read up on the various types and how they differ. Personally me and my family like jasmine rice, it has a lot less surface starch on the outside so when you fluff it with a fork it isn't a lump of glue.

My general method is one more cup of water than rice. I usally cook 2 cups rice in 3 cups water bring to a boil, then reduce to low, it usually takes approx. 12-18 minutes from start to finish. If you add anything like chicken broth or flavorings it will change how the rice cooks and may require some experimentation on your part.


----------



## princess (Jun 9, 2011)

I wash my rice. Just toss it in a fine mesh strainer and rinse-shake-shake-shake till it runs clear.

If I am making a rice dish (my Mexican Rice is 2nd to None) then I sautee the rice in a tiny bit of oil first before adding water & seasonings and bringing it up to a boil and covering it. My rice will stay as separate grains then, even if it goes in the fridge overnight.

$.02

-Princess


----------



## venture (Jun 10, 2011)

Princess gives a good tip.  I don't always rinse mine unless I am making a Japanese dish or something like that, but a short saute (I use butter) will coat the grains of rice with oil and greatly reduce the tendency to stick or clump. For a Spanish rice application, some folks cook it a little longer, and I will use bacon grease for that.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 10, 2011)

Also keep in mind that if you bring the water to a boil before putting the rice in you get a less sticky consistancy as well. I think it has to do with the outside cooking rapidly and trapping some of the starch inside...... ?


----------

